# Shisha rauchen gegen Schlafprobleme?



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich zufällig jemand mit dem Thema aus?
Auf "GuteFrage.net" vertraue ich net ganz.

Ich habe schon immer gerne ab und an mal Shisha geraucht. (Alle paar Monate mal)
Und immer ne sehr beruhigende Wirkung festgestellt.

Ich habe seit ca. 8 Jahren Schlafprobleme, unter anderem weil ich zuviel zocke,
und habe mir etz vor n paar Tagen ne Shisha geholt.

Klappt auch ganz gut bisher. Ne kleine Menge bringt mich runter nach der Arbeit und ich kann gut drauf einschlafen.
Aber ist dass ungesünder als normaler Tabakkonsum, bzw. kann ich dass jeden Tag machen ohne meine Gesundheit ernsthaft zu gefährden?

Der Tabak ist ja mit Geschmacksstoffen versetzt und angefeuchtet.

Über ernstgemeinte Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

MfG NicnaK


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir mal das hier empfehlen:
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/gesundheits_und_suchtgefahren_durch_Wasserpfeifen.pdf


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2012)

Ist sehr umstritten und wirklich eindeutige Erkenntnisse gibt es einfach noch nicht, da kann dir keiner was anderen sagen. Argument für "besser" ist, dass kein Teer dabei ist und der Rauch evtl. durch das Wasser gefiltert wird. Sicher bin ich mir dabei aber nicht.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

> Argument für "besser" ist, dass kein Teer dabei ist und der Rauch evtl. durch das Wasser gefiltert wird. Sicher bin ich mir dabei aber nicht.


Ich zitiere mal aus der Studie:


> *Auffällig sind die – im Vergleich zu den Zigaretten – hohen Werte für Teer und Kohlenmono-xid.*


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

> Das Institut kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass ihr regelmäßiger Gebrauch kaum weniger schädlich ist als der regelmäßige Konsum von Zigaretten.



Danke für den Link, dass beruhigt mich ja schonmal.
Hatte nur von früher noch im Ohr, dass gewisse "Dreckssubstanzen" 400x schädlicher sein sollen als Tabak.

Die Bezeichnung Hubble Bubble war mir auch neu.



> Das BfR hält den Vergleich der inhalierten Rauchvolumina von Wasserpfeifenrauchern und Zigarettenrauchern, wie er von einer WHO-Arbeitsgruppe vorgenommen wurde (WHO Study Group on Tobacco Product Regulation (TobReg) 2005), für irreführend.



Typisch WHO mal wieder. Oo
Dreck reinigt den Magen, ebenso wie 0,001 % Pestizide auf Tomaten. -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Juni 2012)

Zitat:
Allen: Ich kann nicht schlafen.
Jake: Dann nimm eine Pille!

Ansonsten weniger zocken.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Juni 2012)

ich rauche seit ca 8 jahren immer mal wieder ne shisha und kann bis jetzt keinerlei negativen effekte feststellen (keine verringerung des lungen volumens oder so, was bei zigaretten ja schnell noch der fall is)

finde auch das es ne super art is sich zu entspannen^^


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Klappt auch ganz gut bisher. Ne kleine Menge bringt mich runter nach der Arbeit und ich kann gut drauf einschlafen.




also erstmal vorweg finde ich es generell nicht so gut über drogen in einem forum,wo sich hauptsächlich jugendliche drin befinden, zu reden,oder gar als heil/hilfsmittel darzustellen...es stimmt zwar das es eine relativ harmlose droge ist,aber auch die kann für psychisch labile menschen schnell zur abhängigkeit führen...du könntest hier genauso gut über vorteile von schlaftabletten schreiben,die gefahr ist bei beiden sachen die gleiche:die abhängigkeit...

jeder kann mit einer schlaftablette wunderbar einschlafen,aber jeder arzt wird dich davor warnen jeden abend ne schlaftablette zum einschlafen zu nehmen weil es halt abhängig macht und bald eine tablettee nicht mehr ausreicht...

genauso ist es beim hasch.anfangs nimmst du ne kleine prise kurz vorm einschlafen,dann wird die menge grösser irgendwann weil der erhoffte effekt ausbleibt udn du trotzdem nicht mehr so gut einschläfst.und irgendwann wird auch die erhöhte menge nicht mehr ausreichen...
ob du deine schlafprobleme mit hasch oder tabletten bekämpfst ist unerheblich.du bekämpfst damit zwar die momentanen folgen aber nicht die ursache...

vielleicht solltest du einfach weniger zocken,oder einen spaziergang an der frischen luft machen,oder einfach deine bude ordentlich durchlüften,oder baldriantee oder ne milch trinken...und nicht gleich mit solchen geschützen auffahren wie shisha rauchen um besser einzuschlafen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Öh das es schädlicher ist, ist ja bekannt, da es ja iwie intensiver inhaliert wird oder so.
Btw, gibt auch Beratungsstellen für Computersucht etc, wenn es einem vom schlafen abhält ist es doch schon bedenklich.
Ansonsten mach doch einfach den Pc aus?


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Ich würde es ja spasseshalber mal mit weniger zocken versuchen wenn du das für dich als Ursache schon ausgemacht hast.

Nur so ne Idee... aber tatsächlich eine ernst gemeinte.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juni 2012)

Wtf? Wer löscht hier meinen Kommentar?
Hat einer der Mods mal wieder schlecht geschlafen? Sand in der Mumu?
Das war ein ernstgemeinter Beitrag, ohne Aggressivitäten, Provokationen oder sonstiges.
Pfeifen hier..

Aber dann mal nochmal und wenns den Mod wieder stört, dann mach dich schlau.

Masturbation.
Bestes hausgemachtes Schlafmittel!


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Frag einen Arzt... hier wird dir kaum jemand wirklich kompetenten Rat geben können.


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt sich zufällig jemand mit dem Thema aus?
> Auf "GuteFrage.net" vertraue ich net ganz.
> ...



Wie kannst du davon ausgehen, daß hier nicht genau dieselben Leute, wie bei gutefrage.net antworten? Oo
Frage einen Arzt


----------



## Maladin (1. Juni 2012)

Rauchen ist allgemein ein ungesundes Thema. Daher schließe ich jetzt dieses Thema.

Fragen dazu, Anmerkungen oder Hasenwitze nehme ich immer gern per PN an.

/wink maladin


----------

